# Old news, but...



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

IMO, this is the effects of HIGH VOLUME and low pay; protect company and yourself

http://www.bizjournals.com/tampabay/news/2012/09/14/american-mortgage-field-services-owner.html


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good old Mr. Counce. $6.50 per inspection x 100,000 per month. Used highschool kids in his office and called his temps "dates". Most of these orders were thru Country Wide and BOA. Per the standard operating procedure for regionals, he changed company names after a few years.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Mark my words.... It is slowly sliding downhill to the other Service Companies, Regionals and will eventually hit the contractors themselves. MOST Contractors are NOT familiar with Government work. My feeling it will hit the fan after all the lawsuits/settlements against the banks are done.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

It is only getting worse, low pay is forcing these people to cut corners, find "other" ways to make money on property.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Mark my words.... It is slowly sliding downhill to the other Service Companies, Regionals and will eventually hit the contractors themselves. MOST Contractors are NOT familiar with Government work. My feeling it will hit the fan after all the lawsuits/settlements against the banks are done.


You are most likely right about this. There are to many rules and regulations being ignored. Eventually someone will start taking notice.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

make em put on chains and break rocks What an [email protected]@hat


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Ya'll don't understand how much news like this warms the cockles of my cold heart. 
To hear that one of these slim balls gets theirs............. thats nice.
I'm sure along the way he jacked over a contractor or three that worked for him as well.
It would sure fit the profile.





> Counce’s profits amounted to as much as $1 million in a single month.
> He faces up to 20 years in federal prison.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The $6.50 inspections were reported as what he was paid by the lender and is incorrect. The little guy may get that, but not any regional or national.


----------

